# Tractor Accident



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

You have seen me mention my cousin's farm on various topics over the years and its not always good. 2 nights ago something that a some of us locals would say would happen finally did. I don't have any more details than what you will read however knowing from experience and that it is the newer tractor I would not doubt he was running full field lights blinding the driver. It happened right at the driveway of the farm.

http://www.post-journal.com/news/latest-news/2018/08/254-pm-one-person-killed-in-car-tractor-accident-in-sugar-grove/


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Sad news.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Tough.....I bet she was blinded. Older driver at night...a recipe for disaster, I hope he wasn't running those lights. Deere has a message that comes up on the display that warns against such activity when you turn the lights on while driving with the headlights on.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Just terrible. Very sad.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

That is sad. I try to avoid driving my equipment on the highway at night.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Update
http://www.timesobserver.com/news/local-news/2018/08/second-passenger-dies-as-a-result-of-sunday-car-tractor-crash/

It's sad indeed. It will be interesting to see what comes about from it


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow, more so than the wreck, what's up with the predators disguised as clergy up there......."local news"?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sort of an open secret of the Catholic Church. Much of their property up for sale here to pay court judgments for the way their upper management moved predators around instead of going to police.



somedevildawg said:


> Wow, more so than the wreck, what's up with the predators disguised as clergy up there......."local news"?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> Sort of an open secret of the Catholic Church. Much of their property up for sale here to pay court judgments for the way their upper management moved predators around instead of going to police.


That's crazy....we take em out back to the woodshed around these parts. One must be careful with those type accusations, if unwarranted they can ruin a man/woman's life forever. There is no worse criminal activity to be accused of.....but if true, I have no empathy for those type folk. I remember a member of the clergy about 10 yrs ago here was accused of those type crimes......purty sure he was guilty, no matter....he ain't breathing any longer. If it woulda been my child, I woulda done the honors in a New York minute......


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Sad article was on the news the other day about the clergy activities.

https://www.cbc.ca/news/world/catholic-abuse-report-pennsylvania-1.4784445



somedevildawg said:


> That's crazy....we take em out back to the woodshed around these parts. One must be careful with those type accusations, if unwarranted they can ruin a man/woman's life forever. There is no worse criminal activity to be accused of.....but if true, I have no empathy for those type folk. I remember a member of the clergy about 10 yrs ago here was accused of those type crimes......purty sure he was guilty, no matter....he ain't breathing any longer. If it woulda been my child, I woulda done the honors in a New York minute......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, I don't understand any thing about it.....how it could be a problem in the persons head is mind blowing, perhaps it has something to do with being celibate? Idk, more studies I guess.....But, it's hard to believe the numbers....and! I would use some caution with those numbers. 
But times have changed dramatically over the last 60-80 years.....my mother was married with a child at 15. You were an "old maid" if you weren't married by 19-20.....today, that could get a young man a life sentence. Something to ponder in our cuddly generation.....there is so many problems with this law, but I think the consensus amongst most folks I know is, take out behind the woodshed and learn em a lesson.

I had a friend 24, got out of playing professional baseball and went into coaching at a private prep HS....as you all know the girls nowadays must consume a lot of chicken and they are no stranger to makeup, revealing clothing or assertiveness. All I can say is he gave into temptation and got "serviced" by one of the senior young ladies and yes, was caught and served 7 yrs from 25-32 in prison. A really good guy to me.....he now has a "life sentence" on the registered sex offender list, I don't think it warrants either.....
But the worst is when it's "just" an accusation, young girls can do some crazy things at times, especially misguided ones. Even younger children can be coerced into saying things that simply aren't true, and even worse, made to believe it. "Just" the accusation can devastate a persons livelihood, and send their life into turmoil, when nothing of the sort may have happened, just being in close proximity opens you up for such accusations......it's a real slippery slope with no real good solutions apparently.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Wow, more so than the wreck, what's up with the predators disguised as clergy up there......."local news"? .


priest abuse in the Catholic Church isn't isolated to one state in the US. It's not just "up here".
Might want to check what's going on in your neck of the woods here:
http://bishop-accountability.org/priestdb/PriestDBbydiocese.html#FL

It goes on virtually worldwide. 
And one other thing: it's not isolated to the Catholic Church, either. Clergy have used their positions of power to abuse children in many religious denominations.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes this is probably a boiler room topic sorry to the original topic.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Heard from reliable source that "all I saw were lights". Tractor still sits has new tire/rim on but has not moved and front axle still sits the same as in picture. I'm still torn whether to make the call, don't want to see driver needlessly charged with something not her fault and with other party being relatives. I also heard that there is already bragging not our fault.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's a tough position........foolish to run the working lights down the road.


----------



## Frantz (Feb 18, 2018)

I've been blinded by lights before and certainly understand why there are regulations and such about them, however, I don't put the pedal down and hope for the best. If I can't see what's happening I slow down until I can. The 2nd article references a hilltop, which I would imagine plays a role here too (little time to adjust regardless of what lights were on). Frankly I find it best to stay out of things if you are going on a guess or hearsay.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

This is an issue for lots of tractors with loaders, very difficult to see anything using the regular lights on the road especially if carrying a bale.

Our Massey has handrail flood lights that work well for this but both Kubota's we have I have to run field lights if carrying a bale. Luckily for drivers they are tired halogens not hid or led's but we still know it's wrong. Really should add handrail lights I guess.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Frantz said:


> I've been blinded by lights before and certainly understand why there are regulations and such about them, however, I don't put the pedal down and hope for the best. If I can't see what's happening I slow down until I can. The 2nd article references a hilltop, which I would imagine plays a role here too (little time to adjust regardless of what lights were on). Frankly I find it best to stay out of things if you are going on a guess or hearsay.


Not hearsay when you know how they operate. The day after the accident at dusk here they come up the road with the merger with full field lights on. They won't learn other than they have more lights fixed now. There also is not a hill involved.

Last year I was sitting at an intersection with one of their tractors and a guy almost hit me cause he could not see how wide I was. Dump wagon had no lights, tractor with duals had one facing forward and one backwards and one flasher that worked. None on the left side, guy swerved to miss the duals.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

With two killed my guess there will be a heavy investigation due to the injury lawyers on tv coming. It is not impossible the person driving suffered some medical issue that affected their driving.

Lady who works for me tore out the office today thinking it was her dad who had passed but her uncle had massive heart attack on local bridge and died probably with pickup moving. Not sure but that road has heavy traffic so my "guess" is accident had to happen.

Regardless the reason sad.


----------

